# buying suggestion: a 5D3 or 1Dx?



## dash2k8 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi guys, I've asked for recommendations/opinions on various gear purchases from fellow users here and have always gotten great real-world advice. Here I am again with a buy question:

My old 1Ds3 is dying after serving me well for many years. I do mostly event coverage (weddings, graduations, conferences... generally "people doing stuff") that do NOT involve high-speed athletes or motor vehicles. All I really need is excellent low-light performance and good-to-great AF. Online research seems to indicate that the 5D3 can produce just as good an image as the flagship 1Dx under the same conditions. I don't need 14fps, I don't need extreme weather sealing, I don't need the 1Dx's extra AF speed. Does that mean the 5D3 is the right choice for me? Can anyone who own or have used both bodies offer a reason why a 1Dx would still be worth twice the $$$?

For the record, money is not an issue. I just don't want to spend twice as much for the 1Dx if I can achieve the same results with a 5D3 (the money saved can go to a new lens!). Thanks guys!


----------



## FEBS (Dec 2, 2014)

I have both cameras. The 5D3 is used much more then the 1Dx. 5D3 is lighter, however several times I need more then one battery during a day, which never happens with the 1Dx. The 5D3 has more megapixel compared to the 1Dx. The 5D3 is also much quieter, the 1Dx is really a machinegun. If I take one camera, it will be mostly the 5D3. Only for sport/action and the use of big white lenses I prefer the 1Dx. Also the 85 1.2 lens performs better on the 1Dx then the 5D3, which is caused by the more performing battery of the 1Dx. In low light the 1Dx seems also a little better compared to the 5D3. 

So it mainly depends on what you are shooting mostly. I can't see the difference on the photos which camera is used.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 2, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> For the record, money is not an issue. I just don't want to spend twice as much for the 1Dx if I can achieve the same results with a 5D3 (the money saved can go to a new lens!). Thanks guys!



I'm in no position to buy a even a 5d3, but for the record I'm very happy with the size and weight of my 60d & 6d - esp. when carrying them around all day attached to my hand(strap).

This would matter to me:
* Advantages of the 5d3: Magic Lantern = 14+ ev dynamic range, raw histogram, focus peaking, whatnot.
* Advantages of the 1dx: Better metering (rgb), red dots for active af points in servo af, faster lens af, larger vf for manual focusing (which exchanged vf screen).


----------



## Dfunk99 (Dec 2, 2014)

I always read where the 6D is Better in low light situations.


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 2, 2014)

Agreed. If your main goal is low light, your choice should be between the 1DX and the 6D, not the 5D Mark III. The low-light noise—particularly once you start adding digital gain—is considerably cleaner on the 6D than on the 5D Mark III, and is roughly on par with the 1DX, from what I've read.

But if you want good-to-great AF... the 6D might or might not satisfy you. I'd either go with the 1DX or wait for Canon to fix the 6D's deficient AF system or the 5D's high ISO pattern noise problem.


----------



## rpt (Dec 2, 2014)

5D3 with MagicLantern.

The 5D3 has a silent shooting mode you can use for weddings and other functions where you don't want to sound like a gun...


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 2, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Agreed. If your main goal is low light, your choice should be between the 1DX and the 6D, not the 5D Mark III. The low-light noise—particularly once you start adding digital gain—is considerably cleaner on the 6D than on the 5D Mark III, and is roughly on par with the 1DX, from what I've read



The low iso & dynamic range is indeed on par or even a bit better on 6d than on 1dx - probably that's why Canon felt the need to cripple the 6d in other areas. And for this reason, I don't see a 6d2 anytime soon.

The 6d vs. 5d3 difference is blown out of proportion though, to compare you have to downsize the 5d3's 22mp to 20(6d) or 18(1d) first. The 6d also has a stronger aa filter, making 5d3 shots a bit sharper, actually the older 5d2 is sharpest. The main difference 6d vs. older 5d2/3 is less pattern noise which only occurs after raising shadows a *lot*



rpt said:


> 5D3 with MagicLantern.



Fyi: 6d also has ML, but as less mature version - 1d will never get it.



rpt said:


> The 5D3 has a silent shooting mode you can use for weddings and other functions where you don't want to
> sound like a gun...



6d is even quieter than 5d3. I don't really want to promote the 6d due to the terrible af, just sayin'...


----------



## tayassu (Dec 2, 2014)

5D3. 
It is a very good camera in low-light, the AF is impressive, it is more transportable and you can invest the extra 3k in glass.


----------



## dash2k8 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions thus far. I noticed that no one even tried to say the 1Dx has an obvious advantage in image quality or low light. I guess my decision is made up!


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 2, 2014)

What about ergonomics? 

Big difference between the 5D3 and 1D bodies. 

5D3 + grip is bigger and heavier than 1DX from what I have read online.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 2, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions thus far. I noticed that no one even tried to say the 1Dx has an obvious advantage in image quality or low light. I guess my decision is made up!



If "low light" means "very high iso", the 1dx does have a noticeable advantage! It has a different readout design (less banding & noise, more and constant dynamic range) and is clearly superior to the 5d3 in this regard. There's a reason action photogs shell out a lot of €€€ for it, look at the data here: http://sensorgen.info

It's just that you probably won't notice at medium-high iso and if not raising shadows a lot, and you get more resolution with the 5d3. About the same goes for the 6d, btw. Look at the usual studio image comparisons at make up your own mind and look at tdp for the differences 1dx vs. 5d3 (at the bottom):

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-1D-X-Digital-SLR-Camera-Review.aspx


----------



## Dekaner (Dec 2, 2014)

For what you've listed, 5DIII. Good pricing on it right now. Ignore the 6D, the improvement in low light is related to focusing and is very minimal - more importantly the reduced autofocus capabilities in the 6D will drive you nuts. 1Dx is a gorgeous camera, but unless you need the speed, the 5DIII is a better buy.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 2, 2014)

1DX vs 5D3 - for me it is a no brainer - 1DX all the way, probably why I use one!
However I am not a wedding/event photographer - I shoot wildlife.
For the OP's needs I would take the 5D3 in a heartbeat. For this sort of photography the 1DX has little extra to offer. Yes the high ISO is better, but not by that much, and the battery life is better, so carry a spare. In fact, looking at the price difference, then get a spare 5D3 as well!
Looking at you post you don't really need what the 1DX offers and whilst it may be theoretically better in some respects, I believe a 5D3 will fulfill your needs just as well and you can get 2 of them (backup is always handy) for only a little more than a single 1DX.
As I said, for me, the 1DX is a no brainer - for your requirements the 5D3 is the no brainer + it allows you to buy a second body or improve/add to your glass.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 2, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions thus far. I noticed that no one even tried to say the 1Dx has an obvious advantage in image quality or low light. I guess my decision is made up!


5D III is a good camera, however, 1DX is a MUCH-MUCH better in every ways. With current price drops, I think 1DX is a better choice regardless you need speed or not. The IQ looks better in low and high ISO due to larger pixel(my taste of course).

I'm more likely keeping my 1DX when 1DX II comes out. My 5D III will more likely ends up on ebay to fund 1DX II


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 3, 2014)

It does sound as if, from what dash2k8 says s/he needs, the 5D Mark III will suffice.

But, as the first post also states money is not an issue then I would be tempted to take the 1D X. Why? Because you are already used to the 1D form, there is a certain comfort knowing you have the absolute best that Canon has to offer - you will never wonder whether that other camera is better, it isn't. Plus, you never know what the future may bring and fast action of one form or another could play a role in your life, and there are technical benefits too.

Personally I would take the 1D X. I love it.


----------



## dash2k8 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks again for the excellent and informed suggestions/views. I'm convinced that the 5D3 will do everything that I need it to, and that buying that over the 1Dx will give me more $$$ to buy other stuff. One last question: with the 5D4 rumored to be announced in early 2015, should I wait a bit longer? Nothing hurts more than buying a body only to have a successor announced two weeks later.

BTW, I'm a guy!


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 3, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> With the 5D4 rumored to be announced in early 2015, should I wait a bit longer?



Look at when the 5d3 or 1dx was rumored and actually delivered. You never know with Canon, but I imagine the 5d3 sells a lot so there's no reason to update it. If any, there'll be a 1dx2 or high-mp "3d" first, and then this new tech will trickle down to a 5d4 not before 2016.



Dylan777 said:


> I'm more likely keeping my 1DX when 1DX II comes out. My 5D III will more likely ends up on ebay to fund 1DX II



Oh my, looking at full res of the portraitit's a genuine "only the tip of the nose in focus" shot with the eyes already oof  ... and it shows, even downsized there's a kind of dull look to the eyes. I guess even an 1dx doesn't beat mf for something like this :-o


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 3, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm more likely keeping my 1DX when 1DX II comes out. My 5D III will more likely ends up on ebay to fund 1DX II
> ...



I'm no expert with mf(tried with Sony A7 series & I x100s hate it). I prefer not to ask a person to stop & hold still so I can mf, especially shooting at the event 

I like his expression...


----------



## swampler (Dec 3, 2014)

The 5D3 sounds ideal for your needs. The only question might be whether the extra stop of ISO the 1Dx gives you would be needed or not?


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 3, 2014)

I would buy a used or heavily discounted 5D3, or a new 6D right now. Put some money into lenses/lighting, or the bank, and see what's next. 

Or, Get a D810 a 24-70 f2.8 Nikon or Tamron, and spend a year or so seeing if Canon will wake the hell up. (sorry, someone had to say it)


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 3, 2014)

I wouldnt say the 1DX is better in every way. Some things to consider against the 1DX

1. Cost - You can buy two or three 5D3's for the cost of one
2. Size - No removable grip so you have to lug the heavy camera everywhere...plus the charger which weighs as much as the camera
3. Noise - The shutter is very noisy. Even in single shot it will turn heads. In drive mode it's a machine gun going off. Scared off a lot of ducks with that one.
4. Shorter battery life - 5d3 with one battery will last longer than the 1DX. Add the grip to the 5D3 and you may last a week of pretty heavy shooting before needing to charge batteries.
5. 1DX cannot run Magic lantern. 5D3 can, adding a lot of additional capability such as one shot HDR (Dual ISO), focus peaking, intervalometer, ETTR and more.
6. 1DX is 18MP. Not much smaller than the 5d3's but if you end up cropping you will notice it.

I opted for the 5D3 and have used that for pretty much everything from landscapes to pro sports...now that I have the 7D mark II, I also have the FPS and AF system to help in that regard. Oh and between the two I spent less than that of one 1DX.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 3, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> I would buy a used or heavily discounted 5D3, or a new 6D right now. Put some money into lenses/lighting, or the bank, and see what's next.
> 
> Or, Get a D810 a 24-70 f2.8 Nikon or Tamron, and spend a year or so seeing if Canon will wake the hell up. (sorry, someone had to say it)



Canon is much more reliable, better build quality. Nikon keeps pushing the envelope and QC suffers. I never recommend Nikon to anyone willing to spend 1000 or more.


----------



## dash2k8 (Dec 3, 2014)

> Look at when the 5d3 or 1dx was rumored and actually delivered. You never know with Canon, but I imagine the 5d3 sells a lot so there's no reason to update it. If any, there'll be a 1dx2 or high-mp "3d" first, and then this new tech will trickle down to a 5d4 not before 2016.



I'm sold then!


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 3, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> I wouldnt say the 1DX is better in every way. Some things to consider against the 1DX
> 
> 1. Cost - You can buy two or three 5D3's for the cost of one
> 2. Size - No removable grip so you have to lug the heavy camera everywhere...plus the charger which weighs as much as the camera
> ...



Many people would say point 2 is a plus rather than a negative. I like the build, size and weight of the 1D X. It balances perfectly when used with big whites. Plus you cannot forget the grip at home, one less thing to worry about.

Are you sure about point 4? I would be surprised if that is true. Even if it is, I doesn't make much difference. I forget how many thousands of pictures I can take with just one battery, my spare hardly ever gets used.

As for point 5 - could be a plus or minus depending on your point of view. I do not have any desire to install Magic Lantern, I doubt I am the only one.

6 - nah, you won't.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 3, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> I wouldnt say the 1DX is better in every way. Some things to consider against the 1DX
> 
> 1. Cost - You can buy two or three 5D3's for the cost of one
> 2. Size - No removable grip so you have to lug the heavy camera everywhere...plus the charger which weighs as much as the camera
> ...



I used to think my 5D III as an ultimate body... : : :

I'm now going with either 1D series for better handling with *L* lenses or FF mirrorless for light travel.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 3, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> I wouldnt say the 1DX is better in every way. Some things to consider against the 1DX
> 
> 1. Cost - You can buy two or three 5D3's for the cost of one
> 2. Size - No removable grip so you have to lug the heavy camera everywhere...plus the charger which weighs as much as the camera
> ...


That's the reasoning I used to buy the 5D3. You'll never regret your decision if you get the 5D3.
As others have said, you can find the 5D3 around $2,500 now and during the Black Friday offers there was one for $2,599 including the 24-105 f4L IS Lens. Awesome


----------



## Mario (Dec 3, 2014)

I have both the 5DIII and the 1DX. I mainly do wildlife. 

I first bought the 5DIII and about 1 year later I added the 1DX because the keeper rate for BIF was not as good as I wanted with the 5DIII. I have a 600 II attached to the camera most of the time.

Nowadays, I only grab for the 5DIII when I need the silent shutter which is most of the time when shooting from a hide.

IQ: I can't see the difference between pictures taken with the 5DIII and with the 1DX, except when I look at the file name ;-).

Low light: both phenomenal, 1DX even slightly better.

AF: this is where the 1DX excels, at least for action shots, in my case birds in flight. But for non-action, again, there is very little difference between both camera's, AF is in both cases very accurate (I use AI Servo most of the time)

Battery: 1DX battery lasts way longer, it's not even slightly close. But battery life of the 5DIII is more than good enough, it's a non-issue for me.

Shutter noise: the 1DX indeed is loud, and at 12 fps it sounds indeed like a machine gun but also 12 fps is very addictive (I did not expect that when buying the 1DX, I though 12 fps was overkill but for BIF, it is not). Silent shutter of 5DIII is very quiet and still gives you 3 fps. But even normal shutter at 6 fps is not as loud as the 1DX shutter.

If the 1DX2 would be exacltly the same as the 1DX but with a silent shutter like the 5DIII, I would buy it in a blimp of an eye ;-).

Conclusion 1: if you don't need the AF for action photos, you're just as good with the 5DIII.
Conclusion 2: if you care about a silent shutter, get the 5DIII.
Conclusion 3: if money is an objection, get the 5DIII.
Conclusion 4: in all other cases, get the 1DX ... or get both ;-).

Mario
http://severi.be
https://www.facebook.com/photographymarioseveri?ref=hl


----------



## Northstar (Dec 3, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> Hi guys, I've asked for recommendations/opinions on various gear purchases from fellow users here and have always gotten great real-world advice. Here I am again with a buy question:
> 
> My old 1Ds3 is dying after serving me well for many years. I do mostly event coverage (weddings, graduations, conferences... generally "people doing stuff") that do NOT involve high-speed athletes or motor vehicles. All I really need is excellent low-light performance and good-to-great AF. Online research seems to indicate that the 5D3 can produce just as good an image as the flagship 1Dx under the same conditions. I don't need 14fps, I don't need extreme weather sealing, I don't need the 1Dx's extra AF speed. Does that mean the 5D3 is the right choice for me? Can anyone who own or have used both bodies offer a reason why a 1Dx would still be worth twice the $$$?
> 
> For the record, money is not an issue. I just don't want to spend twice as much for the 1Dx if I can achieve the same results with a 5D3 (the money saved can go to a new lens!). Thanks guys!



I have both, and use both. Get the 5d3. The only significant advantages of the 1dx are FPS, AF of fast action, and weather sealing. It doesn't sound like you need those. 

Also, the 5d3 has the advantage of silent shooting....which might come in handy for what you shoot.

IQ is a about the same for both cameras for slow or non moving work.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I prefer not to ask a person to stop & hold still so I can mf, especially shooting at the event  I like his expression...



Sure, and it's a nice shot. But because you chose it as a reference in a "5d3 or 1dx" thread I couldn't help but mention that the latest multi-point high-speed high-fps camera system doesn't necessarily help you with scenes like this, you could as well get a 6d with a manual focusing screen - and shoot silently.



Dylan777 said:


> 5D III is a good camera, however, 1DX is a MUCH-MUCH better_ in every ways_.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 5, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> I wouldnt say the 1DX is better in every way. Some things to consider against the 1DX
> 
> 1. Cost - You can buy two or three 5D3's for the cost of one
> 2. Size - No removable grip so you have to lug the heavy camera everywhere...plus the charger which weighs as much as the camera
> ...



1. Yes the 1DX is expensive. But 2 or 3 5D3's - err no, well not in Europe anyway! Not even 2.
2. Yes it's heavy - I agree. But a removable grip makes any (non 1 series) very wobbly on a tripod. The charger is heavy but I bought a non OEM one that weights next to nothing, works off mains voltage or a car cigar lighter (comes with adapters/leads for both) for 18 GBP (about $29) and included a LP-E4 battery that works just fine in 1D3/1D4/1DS3 and 1DX.
3. Yes the 1DX is noisy, I shoot mainly wildlife at close ranges, why do they completely ignore me?
4. I assume that comment was a joke.
5. I Cannot comment as I have yet to find a use for those features.
6. Again I assume you are having a giggle - try it for yourself. I have and no it is not the case.

The 5D3 is an excellent camera and, for many a better option than the 1DX, but that in no way makes the 5D3 an equivalent camera. I was a little surprised at you post as, previously, I found your insights to be useful and constructive.

However for the OP's requirements I agree the 5D3 would appear to be a better option IMO.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 5, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldnt say the 1DX is better in every way. Some things to consider against the 1DX
> ...



Agree. 

2. Having used a gripped T1i, 7D and 5DII on a tripod, I'm much happier with the stability of the integrated grip, as opposed to removing the grip for tripod mounting with non-collared lenses.

3. I've never scared birds/wildlife with the 1D X shutter. I can see it being an issue in other settings, a wedding or a play, for example, where the 5DIII's slient shutter would be very nice. The idea sort of reminds me of those people who use a camo-pattern lens coat on their white lens, as if the animals/birds won't notice the big human – often wearing brightly colored clothing – holding the 'invisible' lens. 

4. One LP-E6 in the 5DIII lasting longer than the LP-E4N in the 1D X? LOL.

5. ML would be nice, but as I don't shoot video I can certainly live without it. I've read up on it (and real Marsu42's many promotional posts!), maybe someday I'll get around to trying it on my EOS M but I don't feel a sense of urgency about it.

6. If the difference between 22 and 18 MP is that significant for someone's needs, they should consider switching to the D810.


----------



## FTb-n (Dec 5, 2014)

I shoot events and sports (mostly middle-school level) and opted for two 5D3 bodies. Don't get me wrong, I'd love a 1Dx and it may be in future at some point. But, a 5D3 with a 24-70 f2.8L II and second 5D3 with a 70-200 f2.8L is a killer system for events where candid photography reigns. It also satisfies my sports needs.

Oh, that silent shutter on the 5D3 is great for church events and special services that the pastor asked me to shoot. I'm far less conscience about being a distraction.

For me, two bodies is a must and I needed that leap into FF-land. Next up is rounding out my lens collection, then I'll consider the 1Dx. If I shot college level sports, maybe football under the lights, the 1Dx might be higher on my G.A.S. list. But for now, one or two mid-range f1.x primes and the new 100-400 are higher on the list than the 1Dx. This is a roundabout way of saying that it all depends upon whether your lens needs are fulfilled and whether 2 bodies is important to you.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 5, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



I've never had wobbly issues with a gripped 5D3. Pretty much any time I've needed to use a tripod with it, the lens had it's own foot so an extra 3K to solve a wobbly issue is pretty much busted.

I used a 1DX for about 4 weeks (loaner twice from CPS before they changed their policy. grrr) The shutter was so loud that unless I was using it on my 600, anything around me that I waited for to approach immediately flew way when the shutter went off. I guess if you are shooting from a car or boat or in an otherwise noisy area it would probably be ok. Not predominately where I shoot from.

On the loaners I could only get about two days worth of shooting before the battery was down to 25% and I generally dont go out on a shoot with a 25% full battery unless I have a spare. The 5DIII gets me about 3 or 4 days and with the grip It's about a week and half before I feel the need to charge them. Again that could have been due to the CPS loaner but that was my experience.

Magic Lantern is not just about shooting video, it has some great features for shooting stills as I mentioned. I shot a couple of soccer games where I was put on the sideline facing the sun (I guess my credentials were not the right color). I ended up using Dual-ISO one shot HDR at 1/4000 or a sec and saved the shoots. Those would have been garbage without it. I'm using it more for wildlife now as it lets me shoot under the noon sun and normalizes the highlights and shadows enough to get great shots that I can work with in photoshop. I dont shoot much video but ML is there to stay in my 5D3.

There is no doubt that when I tested the 1DX against the 5D3, what noise was visible in both of those cameras revealed that the 5D3 noise was smaller than the 1DX and noticeable enough when cropping the images. Now that was at ISO 800 and under. Obviously at high ISO's above 3200 the 1DX will shine as the 5D3 starts falling off after that but if you can keep things full frame 6400 is feasible.

I decided not to get the 1DX due to what I was shooting and the benefits did not meet the cost difference but also because of the things I did not like about it. I did miss the FPS for sports but I also had a 7D which covered that pretty well (Also with Magic Lantern BTW).

You all may like it because you all are pixel peepers but I looked at it from a system standpoint and what I needed was not a machine gun. I was VERY glad I chose the 5D3 and never even second guessed my decision. Maybe the 1DX2 will peak my interest but for now the 7D2 fills the missing gap.

So dash2k8, you will find that many 1DX owners will try to justify their expensive purchase any way they can. I can tell you unless you are shooting sports action full time, you don't need the 1DX. The 5D3 will give you more for less.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2014)

FTb-n said:


> I shoot events and sports (mostly middle-school level) and opted for two 5D3 bodies. Don't get me wrong, I'd love a 1Dx and it may be in future at some point. But, a 5D3 with a 24-70 f2.8L II and second 5D3 with a 70-200 f2.8L is a killer system for events where candid photography reigns. It also satisfies my sports needs.
> 
> Oh, that silent shutter on the 5D3 is great for church events and special services that the pastor asked me to shoot. I'm far less conscience about being a distraction.
> 
> For me, two bodies is a must and I needed that leap into FF-land. Next up is rounding out my lens collection, then I'll consider the 1Dx. If I shot college level sports, maybe football under the lights, the 1Dx might be higher on my G.A.S. list. But for now, one or two mid-range f1.x primes and the new 100-400 are higher on the list than the 1Dx. This is a roundabout way of saying that it all depends upon whether your lens needs are fulfilled and whether 2 bodies is important to you.


 
I think I could tackle pretty much any situation with a 5D MK III, or a 70D, for that matter. To me, the AFMA capability ranks above 10 FPS. I've never liked to use the rapid fire approach, I end up with far too many shots to wade thru. There are a few situations where I thought I needed 10FPS, but I've really only found one, and then 10 FPS wasn't enough. I was trying to catch the end of a bull whip travling faster than the speed of sound as it snipped a flower held in a girls mouth. (It was a hoax, of course, the whip never came close to her, as I discovered from reviewing the photos).


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 5, 2014)

FTb-n said:


> I shoot events and sports (mostly middle-school level) and opted for two 5D3 bodies. Don't get me wrong, I'd love a 1Dx and it may be in future at some point. But, a 5D3 with a 24-70 f2.8L II and second 5D3 with a 70-200 f2.8L is a killer system for events where candid photography reigns. It also satisfies my sports needs.
> 
> Oh, that silent shutter on the 5D3 is great for church events and special services that the pastor asked me to shoot. I'm far less conscience about being a distraction.
> 
> For me, two bodies is a must and I needed that leap into FF-land. Next up is rounding out my lens collection, then I'll consider the 1Dx. If I shot college level sports, maybe football under the lights, the 1Dx might be higher on my G.A.S. list. But for now, one or two mid-range f1.x primes and the new 100-400 are higher on the list than the 1Dx. This is a roundabout way of saying that it all depends upon whether your lens needs are fulfilled and whether 2 bodies is important to you.



Its funny you mention the quiet shutter. A while back I was at a press conference covering a speech by the Secretary of Energy Moniz. It was a few months after the 5D3 came out. One guy was shooting with his 1DX in drive mode and Moniz stopped and looked at him and then everyone else stopped and turned to look. That was a very awkward moment for him. I was shooting with my 5D3 in silent mode near him. The other photographer came over after the press conference to find out what model I was using and why it was so quiet.

It's also VERY helpful in the blind. I've had foxes come right up to the blind and the silent shutter didn't phase them at all. Frame rate sucks but 2 or 3 shots is better than 1 or none!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Its funny you mention the quiet shutter. A while back I was at a press conference covering a speech by the Secretary of Energy Moniz. It was a few months after the 5D3 came out. One guy was shooting with his 1DX in drive mode and Moniz stopped and looked at him and then everyone else stopped and turned to look. That was a very awkward moment for him. I was shooting with my 5D3 in silent mode near him. The other photographer came over after the press conference to find out what model I was using and why it was so quiet.
> 
> It's also VERY helpful in the blind. I've had foxes come right up to the blind and the silent shutter didn't phase them at all. Frame rate sucks but 2 or 3 shots is better than 1 or none!


 
I would like even a quitter shutter. Mirrorless plus a electronic shutter is ideal, but everything is a compromise, so its a tradeoff, and so far, the 5D MK III wins for me, but who knows about a few months down the road? Some of the mirrorless cameras sound good (on paper).


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Its funny you mention the quiet shutter. A while back I was at a press conference covering a speech by the Secretary of Energy Moniz. It was a few months after the 5D3 came out. One guy was shooting with his 1DX in drive mode and Moniz stopped and looked at him and then everyone else stopped and turned to look. That was a very awkward moment for him. I was shooting with my 5D3 in silent mode near him. The other photographer came over after the press conference to find out what model I was using and why it was so quiet.
> ...



I have real issues with using cameras without a viewfinder. Hoping that somewhere along the way they work on an integrated EVF. Live view solutions just dont cut it. I have an iphone for that.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 5, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldnt say the 1DX is better in every way. Some things to consider against the 1DX
> ...



Ok so I looked up the battery specs for both models

5d3 950 shots per charge
1Dx 1120 shots per charge

So there is a slight advantage to battery life on the 1dx based on Canon's testing standards. Now add a 2nd battery to the 5D3 grip and that number goes up to 1900 shots per charge! You cant add a 2nd battery to the 1DX you can only swap it out with another one. Not a big deal for most.

It's also quite possible under my tests that the higher current draw with the 600mm F4L and 300 2.8L caused the 1DX battery to drain faster (but provide faster AF response). The 5D3 is power limited in that regard so that could be the difference I was seeing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> I have real issues with using cameras without a viewfinder. Hoping that somewhere along the way they work on an integrated EVF. Live view solutions just dont cut it. I have an iphone for that.


 
That's one of the tradeoffs, the RX100 III is a step ahead on that, but the zoom is too short for me. I'd like a 24-105 equivalent, or even 24-135.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I have real issues with using cameras without a viewfinder. Hoping that somewhere along the way they work on an integrated EVF. Live view solutions just dont cut it. I have an iphone for that.
> ...



I just cant live without interchangeable lenses. The EOS-M that I have is the closest yet but no EVF for it and not really useful except for photographing the kids or using on a ski slope. BTW I also use Magic Lantern on the M. It can be a pain with the touch screen but the extra capabilities are nice when you need them.

The M series lenses are very nice but limited in offerings. Sounds like maybe they will add more to the lineup in the next year or two...or three.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 5, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> I've never had wobbly issues with a gripped 5D3. Pretty much any time I've needed to use a tripod with it, the lens had it's own foot so an extra 3K to solve a wobbly issue is pretty much busted.



That explains not having an issue with the accessory grip-body instability. Put a grip on, grab the body and the grip, and you'll feel the flex. Flex = vibration...in some circumstances, in the same way that the mirror vibration is only a problem at some shutter speeds. 




East Wind Photography said:


> The shutter was so loud that unless I was using it on my 600, anything around me that I waited for to approach immediately flew way when the shutter went off. I guess if you are shooting from a car or boat or in an otherwise noisy area it would probably be ok. Not predominately where I shoot from.



Maybe different wildlife where you are, but as I stated, I've never had any wildlife/birds scared off with the 1D X shutter (although I've startled a few kids at school events!). I have never shot wildlife from a car or a boat with my 1D X (or any dSLR, for that matter), always hiking/walking in the field. I also don't use blinds, it's just fieldcraft and sometimes dumb luck.



East Wind Photography said:


> On the loaners I could only get about two days worth of shooting before the battery was down to 25% and I generally dont go out on a shoot with a 25% full battery unless I have a spare. The 5DIII gets me about 3 or 4 days and with the grip It's about a week and half before I feel the need to charge them. Again that could have been due to the CPS loaner but that was my experience.



I wonder if part of that is muscle memory. You're used to holding down the shutter down for a certain period of time, and with double the frame rate you get double the shots. Shooting style also plays a role when looking at the CIPA standard tests - I regularly get 2-3x the rated number of shots, with the 1D X as with my previous LP-E6-using bodies.





East Wind Photography said:


> You all may like it because you all are pixel peepers but I looked at it from a system standpoint and what I needed was not a machine gun. I was VERY glad I chose the 5D3 and never even second guessed my decision.
> 
> So dash2k8, you will find that many 1DX owners will try to justify their expensive purchase any way they can. I can tell you unless you are shooting sports action full time, you don't need the 1DX. The 5D3 will give you more for less.



Different people have different needs. It's not about 'justifying an expensive purchase', any more than it's about justifying an inability or unwillingness to spend an extra few thousand dollars. It's about getting the camera that best meets your needs. For a wedding shooter, the 5DIII would be a better choice. For the OP's needs, that's probably true as well. For someone who shoots a wide variety of subjects from still to fast, shoots in inclement weather, needs the more robust possible build quality, etc., the 1D X may be a better choice, budget permitting.


----------



## FTb-n (Dec 5, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> I have real issues with using cameras without a viewfinder. Hoping that somewhere along the way they work on an integrated EVF. Live view solutions just dont cut it. I have an iphone for that.


+1. 

I have an S100 and G16, both good cameras in their element, but I don't like shooting by looking at the back of the camera. I know, the G16 has a viewfinder...sort of. But, mirrorless without an EVF that can match that of an SLR is a non-starter for me.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 5, 2014)

Doesn't sound like you need an action camera, 5D-III will get the job done just pack a spare battery if you're gonna be shooting whole day. New stuff is on the way so I'd rather save my money for that.


----------



## tapanit (Dec 5, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've never had any wildlife/birds scared off with the 1D X shutter (although I've startled a few kids at school events!). I have never shot wildlife from a car or a boat with my 1D X (or any dSLR, for that matter), always hiking/walking in the field. I also don't use blinds


I'm not surprised. Shooting from a blind is precisely when noise matters. If you're walking and the birds &c have already seen you, they won't be startled by shutter sound.


----------



## meywd (Dec 5, 2014)

tapanit said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had any wildlife/birds scared off with the 1D X shutter (although I've startled a few kids at school events!). I have never shot wildlife from a car or a boat with my 1D X (or any dSLR, for that matter), always hiking/walking in the field. I also don't use blinds
> ...



Forget 1D X, i was hiding between trees and a small bird walked near me, one shot with the 600D and he ran away.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 5, 2014)

So again I've never had a wobble or flex issue. If the grip screw is tight it's as solid as the 1dx in my opinion. Obviously if the screw is loose then it can cause a problem. You also have the option of removing the grip which buys you clearance when using a large tele on a gimbal mount and saves on weight when on extended hikes.

Onto the battery front, you claim to get 2x-3x the battery life of an e6 based camera. That would put the 1dx to about 2000 to 3000 shots per charge and that's pretty absurd. You can extend the life by turning of image preview and not chimping but you still won't get 3000 shots per charge. Probobly not even half that. I can regularly get close to 1000 on one e6 with the 5d3 and close to double that with the grip and two batteries.




neuroanatomist said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had wobbly issues with a gripped 5D3. Pretty much any time I've needed to use a tripod with it, the lens had it's own foot so an extra 3K to solve a wobbly issue is pretty much busted.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 5, 2014)

tapanit said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had any wildlife/birds scared off with the 1D X shutter (although I've startled a few kids at school events!). I have never shot wildlife from a car or a boat with my 1D X (or any dSLR, for that matter), always hiking/walking in the field. I also don't use blinds
> ...



I mainly shoot from blinds/hides (wooden hides make a great sounding board for a tripod mounted 1DX!) even Kingfishers ignore me at 7 meters or so. At a hide where I often photograph songbirds, I have to use extension tubes to reduce my lenses 6 meter MFD, I am ignored as well. 
I normally shoot between 1 and 3 frames at a time but will let rip if it looks like something interesting is going to happen and have yet to have an issue.
As previously stated I think the 5D3 is a better bet for the OP's needs, but not mine.


----------



## Mario (Dec 5, 2014)

I also shoot mainly from hides, often small songbirds. I have a hide in my garden where I am sitting at 5 m (5.5 yards) from the birds. Great tits and blue tits aren't bothered by the 1DX shutter (although they were the first 2 days or so when I started using the 1DX instead of the 5DIII but got used to it very rapidly). But robins, finches, jays, ... they are scared away by the 1DX shutter most of the time.

Kingfishers (in another hide, distance is probably around 7 meters / 8 yards) don't seem to care too much about the 1DX shutter although they seem more alert.

For BIF's it's of course a non-issue.

Mario
http://severi.be/en
https://www.facebook.com/photographymarioseveri?ref=hl


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Dec 5, 2014)

I have both the 5D3 and the 1DX. I use the 1DX 90% of the time and not because I shoot lots of sports, etc. It just produces a better image. Its that simple. The images are better out of the camera.

I'm selling my 5D3 (with battery grip and extra battery) and putting the funds aside to use for the big megapixel Canon, should it ever appear.

-Bob


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 5, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> So again I've never had a wobble or flex issue. If the grip screw is tight it's as solid as the 1dx *in my opinion*. Obviously if the screw is loose then it can cause a problem. You also have the option of removing the grip which buys you clearance when using a large tele on a gimbal mount and saves on weight when on extended hikes.



So, it's your opinion that two separate pieces held together by one central, hand-tightened thumbscrew is as solid as a single, integrated piece of metal? Ok, you're certainly welcome to your opinion...even if all anyone has to do to demonstrate the opposite is attach an accessory grip 'securely', then hold grip in one hand and body in the other and feel the flex. It might not be a problem for you (you stated your tripod use is primarily with collared lenses), but the flex with an accessory grip that isn't present with the integrated grip of a 1-series dSLR is simply an engineering fact. 

Oh, and be careful not to over-tighten that grip thumbscrew. Not sure about the 5DIII, but both the 7D and 5DII Canon grips were prone to stripping out if over-tightened, meaning a permanently attached grip (or a trip to Canon service).




East Wind Photography said:


> Onto the battery front, you claim to get 2x-3x the battery life of an e6 based camera. That would put the 1dx to about 2000 to 3000 shots per charge and that's pretty absurd. You can extend the life by turning of image preview and not chimping but you still won't get 3000 shots per charge. Probobly not even half that.



Actually, what I intended to be claiming was that I often get 2-3x the CIPA standard rating for my 1D X, and I used to get 2-3x the CIPA rating for my 7D and 5DII; looking back, I have to apologize for the ambiguous wording. Still, it's true that I get 2-3K shots (sometimes more) on a fully charged LP-E4N in my 1D X. Maybe you didn't get more than 1-1.5K shots on a battery in your CPS loaner experience. As I stated, a lot depends on usage patterns. 

What's absurd is the suggestion that I can't read and understand the battery info screen on my own camera. When shooting primarily bursts or shooting rapidly in succession when doing a round of AFMA on my lenses, I've had >2,000 shots on the battery _with 60-70% of its capacity remaining_. Thanks for sharing another of your opinions, but this one is wrong, too.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 5, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > So again I've never had a wobble or flex issue. If the grip screw is tight it's as solid as the 1dx *in my opinion*. Obviously if the screw is loose then it can cause a problem. You also have the option of removing the grip which buys you clearance when using a large tele on a gimbal mount and saves on weight when on extended hikes.
> ...



:


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 6, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



Don't quite get the "Roll Eyes" post.
A few friends of mine bought Canon Battery Grips for various Canon cameras, all of them showed considerable flex and one died 1 month outside guarantee. I can't speak for the reliability of the others as I haven't seen any of them using a battery grip for some time - does that tell you something? It speaks loudly to me.

As to battery life I shot the Weston Super Mare Air Show back in September and, just checked the folder, 2437 frames left 2 bars on the battery meter. That was with my old LP-E4 battery (from my 1D4) in my 1DX - lens was a Canon 300 F2.8 L IS with and without extender. I then used it for a few wildlife shoots (lots of sitting around with the camera on for hours but few shots) and re-charged it when one bar was left. A 5d3 with a LP-E6 is going to better that? 
I thought you knew better than to post twoddle like that - ah well I was obviously mistaken, my bad.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 6, 2014)

Will someone used to the ergonomy of a 1-series body be satisfied with a 5-series body?
I know for a fact that if I had moved to a fictional T9i which had 6.5 fps and 65-point AF (and all other features were better than the 5DIII) I would hate using the Rebel interface.
Try a 5DIII extensively before you go for it. Especially given the awesome discounts on the 1D X I see nowadays.


----------



## TexasBadger (Dec 6, 2014)

For the purposes you describe, I would recommend the 5D3.

Side note: I was photographing a recording artist inside the sound booth during a recording session with the 5D3 in silent mode. The microphones did not pick it up! Very practical for shooting weddings I would say.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 6, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Will someone used to the ergonomy of a 1-series body be satisfied with a 5-series body?



What ergonomy would that be? A 1d camera might be balanced for big white lenses, but with a smaller fast prime... which leaves the button layout and spacing, but that also depends on taste. And of course of the size of one's hands, but the 1d is a "real man's camera" as digital rev points out on yt 

Imho with the 6d, Canon has changed their policy that only large is beautiful, we'll very well see smaller cameras that are sturdy and have good specs in the future. Not to mention mirrorless. If you want large and heavy, you can still add a casing around the camera and put some lead bricks inside.



sagittariansrock said:


> I know for a fact that if I had moved to a fictional T9i which had 6.5 fps and 65-point AF (and all other features were better than the 5DIII) I would hate using the Rebel interface.



The Rebel interface is designed to be hated _used by photogs entering the world of photography and looking for simplicity_. If you look for something sensible, look at the xxd line.


----------



## dash2k8 (Dec 6, 2014)

sublime LightWorks said:


> I have both the 5D3 and the 1DX. I use the 1DX 90% of the time and not because I shoot lots of sports, etc. It just produces a better image. Its that simple. The images are better out of the camera.
> 
> I'm selling my 5D3 (with battery grip and extra battery) and putting the funds aside to use for the big megapixel Canon, should it ever appear.
> 
> -Bob



Thanks Bob for the real-world response. SOOC isn't important to me at all because I post everything. But I can understand if someone covers sports in JPG mode and has to hand off cards to runners every once in a while, SOOC is a must.

BTW, would you be willing to sell your 5D3 to me?


----------



## dash2k8 (Dec 6, 2014)

> What ergonomy would that be? A 1d camera might be balanced for big white lenses, but with a smaller fast prime... which leaves the button layout and spacing, but that also depends on taste. And of course of the size of one's hands, but the 1d is a "real man's camera" as digital rev points out on yt



The best body ergonomics I've ever experienced was with the 1v with battery grip. The grip's shutter had a deep recess for the middle finger to go in that helped the grip a lot. Subsequent bodies on 1D and 5D grips have a shallower recess. I wonder why Canon got away from this? I really loved the old design.

As a long-time shooter on 1Ds3, I naturally prefer the "fuller" feel of a 1-series body, but I don't think any of us will stop taking great images because of ergonomics.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 6, 2014)

To the op...I've never shot the 1dx but I do shoot weddings and events and the 5d3 is perfect for that imo. It's a great all around camera and for what you're shooting I think you'd be very happy.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 6, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Kirk L brackets attach to both the 5D3's strap lug and the BGE-11 grip eliminating most of the flex if that's a concern. I wish the RRS L brackets did that. I've used a wire tie through the lug and the grip a few times but honestly I can't think of a single time that flex has been an issue. There are lots of swell reasons to go with a 1Dx but I don't think reduced grip flex is near the top of the list. I think you will have issues with mis-allignment in the lens mount long before the grip flexes on a tripod. Assuming you are using a heavy lens without a tripod collar. Otherwise hard to imagine any flex at all. I can make it flex if I twist it but that doesn't represent conditions on a tripod.



That seems like a great solution when it's deemed necessary. Honestly if it's a big issue on a tripod, just remove the grip when shooting like that. I've used grips on all of my Dslrs about 5 now. I've never experienced flex that would cause me trouble. Nor have I ever had one fail and I am pretty rough with them using in snow rain and dust. I've only used canon grips so can't speak for cheaper 3rd party grips.

I used my 7d2 w/grip this morning to shoot a concert and having listened to posts in this forum recently I checked carefully the flex that has been claimed and I confirm that there is no flex, no separation, and nothing that would ever force me to remove it or consider upgrading to a 1D series because of that. I seriously don't understand the criticism of flexure with these modern grips. Any lens heavy enough to cause any issues would have its own tripod foot.

Anyway just my 2 cents worth. To each his own.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 6, 2014)

If there's no flex, the design of the BG-E16 must be radically different than the grips for the 7D and 5DII, and I doubt that's the case. I wonder why Kirk designed a strap lug attachment into their 5DIII L-bracket?

It's not that the connection isn't secure. Heck, I carried the 7D and 5DII on a BR strap via a body plate on the grip for years, upside down with the weight of body and lens on that attachment thumbscrew. 

But...the flex is there, and flex means a potential source of vibration on a tripod. In some shooting conditions, that potential effect became a real effect. I'm sure not everyone shoots in conditions where it would matter – that was true for most of my shooting, too...most, but not all. 

Is that why I bought the 1D X? Of course not, it's just one more nice thing about it.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 6, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> If there's no flex, the design of the BG-E16 must be radically different than the grips for the 7D and 5DII, and I doubt that's the case. I wonder why Kirk designed a strap lug attachment into their 5DIII L-bracket?
> 
> It's not that the connection isn't secure. Heck, I carried the 7D and 5DII on a BR strap via a body plate on the grip for years, upside down with the weight of body and lens on that attachment thumbscrew.
> 
> ...



Why not just remove the grip when you use a tripod? It only takes a minute or less to put on and take off. I understand it's just another thing to do and carry around but it's not a reason to shun a grip when the alternative is thousands more. Anyway I know that's not the only reason to buy a 1dx. It's a fine camera but not for everyone.


----------



## Gino (Dec 6, 2014)

I own both cameras and I reach for the 1DX the majority of the time, because it produces the best RAW files, and ultimately the best photos.

If size, weight, and price are the biggest factor, then get the 5D MKIII, but just make sure you nail the exposure, because the RAW files do not have the same flexibility as the 1DX offers in post processing.


----------



## acoll123 (Dec 6, 2014)

I have both and shoot a little bit of everything but mainly sports. Obviously I use the 1DX for sports but even when I am shooting something other than sports, I first reach for the 1DX and mainly just use the 5D3 as a back-up or second camera. Last week, I shot a senior portrait and used the 1DX. I do use the 5D3 for video though.
Both are great and if I wasn't doing sports and didn't already have a 1DX, I think I would be perfectly happy with one or two 5D3s. If you go that route, I have a BG-E11 battery grip for sale on Fred Miranda. http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1333567/0#12720870

Sorry for the self-serving part, but I need some cash for Christmas . . . 

Andy


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 6, 2014)

Gino said:


> I own both cameras and I reach for the 1DX the majority of the time, because it produces the best RAW files, and ultimately the best photos.
> 
> If size, weight, and price are the biggest factor, then get the 5D MKIII, but just make sure you nail the exposure, because the RAW files do not have the same flexibility as the 1DX offers in post processing.



Gino, curious why you have both, if the 1dx is your go to camera. Is it just for backup?


----------



## dash2k8 (Dec 6, 2014)

> I have both and shoot a little bit of everything but mainly sports. Obviously I use the 1DX for sports but even when I am shooting something other than sports, I first reach for the 1DX and mainly just use the 5D3 as a back-up or second camera. Last week, I shot a senior portrait and used the 1DX. I do use the 5D3 for video though.



I think we're all agreed that if we owned both bodies at the same time, the 1DX is obviously the better performer and would be the preferred choice on most occasions, while the 5D3 would be just about as capable in less-demanding environments.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 7, 2014)

GraFax said:


> dash2k8 said:
> 
> 
> > > I have both and shoot a little bit of everything but mainly sports. Obviously I use the 1DX for sports but even when I am shooting something other than sports, I first reach for the 1DX and mainly just use the 5D3 as a back-up or second camera. Last week, I shot a senior portrait and used the 1DX. I do use the 5D3 for video though.
> ...



And it's definitely not the quietest. I would not be pulling it out during a wedding ceremony for example.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Why not just remove the grip when you use a tripod? It only takes a minute or less to put on and take off. I understand it's just another thing to do and carry around but it's not a reason to shun a grip when the alternative is thousands more. Anyway I know that's not the only reason to buy a 1dx. It's a fine camera but not for everyone.



I certainly didn't shun the grips, I removed the grip when necessary for tripod use, although otherwise I never took it off. But that meant removing the grip, attaching the battery door (convenient there's a storage slot in the grip, though!), transferring a battery, putting a body plate on the base of the camera (damn, did I forget the hex key??), etc., then reversing it when done. Rather a PITA to do with any frequency.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 7, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> GraFax said:
> 
> 
> > dash2k8 said:
> ...



Most churches don't mind about shutter sounds. They more concern about annoying flashes during ceremony. 1DX is a much better body when flash is not allowed for indoor.


----------



## Northstar (Dec 7, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> > I have both and shoot a little bit of everything but mainly sports. Obviously I use the 1DX for sports but even when I am shooting something other than sports, I first reach for the 1DX and mainly just use the 5D3 as a back-up or second camera. Last week, I shot a senior portrait and used the 1DX. I do use the 5D3 for video though.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're all agreed that if we owned both bodies at the same time, the 1DX is obviously the better performer and would be the preferred choice on most occasions, while the 5D3 would be just about as capable in less-demanding environments.





> the 1DX is obviously the better performer and would be the preferred choice on most occasions,



Hi dash...I don't share that view.

Again, I have and use both. Regarding IQ....

In good light for slow or non moving subjects, the IQ is about the same. Don't get fooled into thinking anything different. 

If the light is poor, then the 1dx is just slightly better if you need to shoot at roughly ISO 2000 and above. If you can get by with ISO 1600 or lower, there's not much difference in IQ. (I've looked at many thousands of images from both in low light because that's mostly what I shoot)

So with those two statements made, the need for AF speed and FPS in fast action are the more significant advantages of the 1dx. Along with weather sealing. 

I was at a charity event recently where a pro photog was shooting the 1dx while speakers were talking....EVERYBODY would turn and look at this guy when he would fire that 1dx. The 5d3 silent shutter is a big advantage in many situations.


----------



## dolina (Dec 7, 2014)

2015 is the year that the 5D and 1D are expected to be updated.

I expect the 5D to be updated by March or later and the 1D later in the year.

March is less than 90 days away.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2014)

dolina said:


> 2015 is the year that the 5D and 1D are expected to be updated.
> 
> I expect...



Expected by who? Lots of people expected the 100-400L to be updated in 2013...and 2010...and 2006.


----------



## dolina (Dec 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > 2015 is the year that the 5D and 1D are expected to be updated.
> ...


By CR Guy! ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2014)

dolina said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



Oh, like the CR2 for a new 100-400L...back in 2010?


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 7, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Hi dash...I don't share that view.
> 
> Again, I have and use both. Regarding IQ....
> 
> In good light for slow or non moving subjects, the IQ is about the same. Don't get fooled into thinking anything different...



While the IQ may be about the same, I find that the image files out of a 1 series body can be manipulated much more than the files out of a 5 series and the 1 series files do not fall apart.

Obviously, it is best to get it right in camera first. Sometimes that just doesn't happen.

I don't know what is in the files that makes them behave so differently, but there is something. 

There are many nuances between the two top FF offerings.

Yes, the 5D3 shutter is *much* quieter.




dolina said:


> 2015 is the year that the 5D and 1D are expected to be updated.
> 
> I expect the 5D to be updated by March or later and the 1D later in the year.
> 
> March is less than 90 days away.



And *if* that rumored timeline happens, how quickly will the latest and greatest cameras be on shelves available for purchase?

It was a year between 1DX announcement and widespread availability.

If Canon pulls out the stops on the 5D3 replacement, will it be readily available?

If Canon releases a 1DsIV, how long will the general public have to wait to get one? Will that drive up 1DX prices?

Given current discount deals on the 1DX, I wouldn't wait to get one if "waiting for the replacement" was the best reason to not get one now.


----------



## tron (Dec 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


I cannot guess the future but if I were to give a guess I would say I would bet on an announcement by the END of 2015 and I would expect it by 2016 Spring.

This guess is as good as any other...

But judging from 3.5 years between 5D2 and 5D3 vs. 3 years between 5D and 5D2 I would be more willing to bet on a 4-year span rather than a 3-year one. That and the fact that 5D3 is pretty good


----------



## lintoni (Dec 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > 2015 is the year that the 5D and 1D are expected to be updated.
> ...


Using the lifespan of a lens, particularly an L lens, as a yardstick for that of a camera body is rather fatuous.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 7, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > GraFax said:
> ...



It's not about the church. It's about disrupting the ceremony with a major distraction. The 1dx shutter is no doubt a distraction in any quiet venue. I've seen it happen and there are many here that have seen it happen. I agree that the 1dx allows for better shadow exposure. In most cases as in an indoor wedding ceremony the 5d3 will work just as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2014)

lintoni said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



Using it as a gauge of the validity of rumors is not.


----------



## lintoni (Dec 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


In this instance, it is. A 3 year (approx) cycle on the 5D bodies makes rumours of a new body next year more reasonable than waiting up tp... four... eight years.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2014)

lintoni said:


> In this instance, it is. A 3 year (approx) cycle on the 5D bodies makes rumours of a new body next year more reasonable than waiting up tp... four... eight years.



In that case, perhaps we should discuss the validity of the 7DII rumors from 2012, three years (approx) after the 7D was released...and the two more years that elapsed prior to the actual announcement of the 7DII. 8)


----------



## lintoni (Dec 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > In this instance, it is. A 3 year (approx) cycle on the 5D bodies makes rumours of a new body next year more reasonable than waiting up tp... four... eight years.
> ...


Which was released a lot later than Canon wanted, hence the v2 firmware update to prolong the life of the 7D, but even so, discussing the 7DII rumours, in conjunction with rumours regarding the next 5D and 1D series bodies _would_ certainly be less inane than doing so by comparing lens update cycles. 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2014)

lintoni said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > lintoni said:
> ...



So, you're privy to Canon's internal discussions on dSLR strategy? How else would you know the 7DII was delayed beyond when Canon wanted to launch it? It couldn't have been because the 7D was still selling pretty well, right? Nothing to do with extracting additional profit from a highly successful camera? With your inside info, you must already know exactly when the 5DIV will be announced. 

You can plot past release dates until the cows come home, the global market is different today, the competitive landscape is different, too. Yet like the 7D, the 5DIII remains a very popular camera, and the longer it remains so, the greater Canon's return on investment. I assume such things matter to them, I guess you'd know better than me.


----------



## sanj (Dec 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Neuro when do you guesstimate 5d4 will be released? I trust your judgement and am curious. Thanks for your reply in advance.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 7, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...


Interesting POV. My friends(pro wedding) have just dumping their 5D III bodies(x8) and replaced with 1DX(x8). I guess they must enjoying loud shutter and heavy weight. 

There is a huge different between spec reader and hand-on people. BTW, 18MP is enough for cropping when the shots framed correctly in the first place.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2014)

sanj said:


> Neuro when do you guesstimate 5d4 will be released? I trust your judgement and am curious. Thanks for your reply in advance.



I think Spring 2016. But we might see a different line start up (high MP, lower fps) before that.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Neuro when do you guesstimate 5d4 will be released? I trust your judgement and am curious. Thanks for your reply in advance.
> ...


Agreed. Even if I wasn't asked


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 7, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Certainly and for weddings I use only my 5D3 in quiet mode. I guess there are many pros who just dont give a darn about distracting guests and only focus on their job.


----------



## lintoni (Dec 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Lol, a reasonable guess at a reason for the v2 firmware for the 7D turns into an oh-so predictable "inside info" and "different today" rant. Still, it's better than your 100-400 comparison, I'll give you that!


----------



## dolina (Dec 7, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> And *if* that rumored timeline happens, how quickly will the latest and greatest cameras be on shelves available for purchase?
> 
> It was a year between 1DX announcement and widespread availability.
> 
> ...


Some Canon EF products from the top of my head.

Announced
18 October 2011 - 1D X
17 September 2008 - 5D Mark II 
15 September 2014 - 7D Mark II
20 October 2009 - 1D Mark IV
11 November 2014 - EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II

Shipped 
June 2012 - 1D X
December 2008 - 5D Mark II
October 2014 - 7D Mark II
December 2009 1D Mark IV
December 2014 - EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II

Baring earthquakes, tsunamis, legal reasons, technical reasons and break down of supply chains in other parts of the world Canon does deliver products within 1-3 months from announcement.

I am 100% certain that the 1D X replacement or supplement will show up before August 2016. I am 110% certain that the 5D Mark III replacement will be released months before that time also.

Now as to buy now or later is really based on your wants/needs. I want a full frame and I am willing to wait it out for the 5D Mark IV. Perhaps the thread starter is not aware about the product upgrade cycle of the 5D or 1D line hence my mentioning it

I have gone through buying a EOS body less than 12 months before a new one shipped and it is annoying to suffer such bad depreciation.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2014)

lintoni said:


> Lol, a reasonable guess at a reason for the v2 firmware for the 7D...



Indeed. I guess the 5DIII was launched later than Canon wanted, too. Likewise, Canon must have planned for the 1D X replacement to be out already. Or, there might be more reasonable reasons for v2 firmware on high-end bodies.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2014)

dolina said:


> *2015* is the year that the 5D and 1D are expected to be updated.
> 
> I expect the 5D to be updated by March or later and the 1D later in the year.





dolina said:


> I am 100% certain that the 1D X replacement or supplement will show up before August *2016*. I am 110% certain that the 5D Mark III replacement will be released months before that time also.



I see that your estimates have already slipped by a year.


----------



## dolina (Dec 7, 2014)

Just to revisit the product cycle of the 5D line.

Mark I - 22 August 2005 (160 weeks)
Mark II - 17 September 2008 (180 weeks)
Mark III - 2 March 2012 (144 weeks as of today).

Assumption, if the 5D Mark III replacement follows the length of time of any of the previous models

Mark I - March 2015
Mark II - May 2015

Conservatively it'll be announced by March but realistically it should come out before 2016.


----------



## dolina (Dec 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I see that your estimates have already slipped by a year.


Not necessarily, I stipulated August 2016 because of Rio 2016. I gave both conservative and realistic timeframe. 

Double gripped pro bodies from Nikon & Canon are timed to be released months before any Olympic or FIFA World Cup event.

Same goes with the lenses, flashes and other accessories that are widely there.

Like say the 200/2 IS II or 800/5.6 IS II that CR guy keeps pushing up as a CR2 or CR3. Realistically I see them being updated before Tokyo 2020 if Canon follows the product cycle of other superteles.


----------



## dolina (Dec 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> In that case, perhaps we should discuss the validity of the 7DII rumors from 2012, three years (approx) after the 7D was released...and the two more years that elapsed prior to the actual announcement of the 7DII. 8)


The approx 3 year product cycle was assumed for the 7D based on those used by other single digit bodies. 

I personally found it reasonable assumption at the time. Who would have thought that it would take more than 5 years from one announcement to another.

It is possible the 6D successor could either do a 3 year or 5 year product cycle. It has long passed the 12 month cycle of Digital Rebels.


----------



## dolina (Dec 7, 2014)

Pressure from Nikon & Sony on the full frame front plays a part on the length of Canon's product cycle.

Nikon
D750 - 3 months ago
D810 - 6 months ago
D4S - 10 months ago
DF - over a year ago
D610 - over a year ago

Sony
α7 - 16 October 2013
α7R - 16 October 2013
α7S - 6 April 2014
α7 Mark II - 20 November 2014

To be honest arguing when a future product will release is ultimately pointless. I dont make money on predictions.


----------



## lintoni (Dec 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, a reasonable guess at a reason for the v2 firmware for the 7D...
> ...


Just out of curiosity, have Canon released a v2 firmware for any of their other bodies, high end or otherwise? Anybody know, off the top of their heads?


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 7, 2014)

lintoni said:


> Just out of curiosity, have Canon released a v2 firmware for any of their other bodies, high end or otherwise?



5d2 aka "the dslr video revolution"


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 7, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...


Most pros would put the couple as their priority number one. The guests attending the wedding could be the potential future clients down the road. They are more likely to ask the couple for wedding photo samples. If the results are good, they would careless about the shutter sound.

My 2cents, the shutter sound is more likely has to do with photographer, not the couple nor the guests. Just like bokeh, many clients will not be able to tell the different between f2.8 vs f1.4


----------



## lintoni (Dec 7, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity, have Canon released a v2 firmware for any of their other bodies, high end or otherwise?
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2014)

lintoni said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > lintoni said:
> ...



That was my point about the 5DIII, which by your logic must have been delayed since the 5DII had a v2 firmware update.


----------



## lintoni (Dec 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


"... by your logic..." is a bit of a jump. Okay, the 5DII had a v2 firmware, which as Marsu pointed out was to do with the video revolution, Canon being unusually fleet-footed in capitalising. Special circumstances...

*edit* ...and the timing of the 7Ds v2, 3 years after the bodies initil release.


----------



## dash2k8 (Dec 7, 2014)

> In good light for slow or non moving subjects, the IQ is about the same. Don't get fooled into thinking anything different.



Yeah, I've already established that. My overall message was that with similar final output quality, the 1DX has advantages in faster focusing and slightly better low light performance. Machine-wise, the 1DX is superior, I don't think there's a question about that. I guess many people don't think that these minor advantages are worth 2x the money. Seems the 5D3's silent shutter is the biggest advantage. If the 1DX had a silent mode AND dropped in price, would people still prefer the 5D3? I'm curious.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2014)

lintoni said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > lintoni said:
> ...



The issue is your assertion that the 7DII was released 'later than Canon wanted'. I suggest they released it exactly when they planned to. Sure, the v2 firmware was likely a tactic to prolong the popularity – and profitability – of the 7D. Smart on Canon's part – release v2 firmware in 2012 to drive more xxD (and xxxD) upgrades, release 70D in 2013, with features nearly on par and better in some respects but worse in others, and discount the 7D to maintain sales and deplete inventories, then launch the 7DII in 2014. 

You're suggesting that the 7DII was 'late' with no evidence to support that, compared to Canon's track record of extracting maximum profit from the least possible investment (a strategy that may not sit well with some forum posters, but benefits shareholders).


----------



## lintoni (Dec 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


The issue _was_ your comparing the release cycle of bodies to those of lenses, hut leaving that aside, as you've moved the conversation elsewhere. 

Of course I have no evidence, other than the exceptional five year cycle between the 7D and its successor, the v2 firmware release - when, going on previous release cycles (eg 5D) - a replacement camera could have been xpected. 

I do not doubt Canon's ability to maximise its profits.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 7, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> > In good light for slow or non moving subjects, the IQ is about the same. Don't get fooled into thinking anything different.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've already established that. My overall message was that with similar final output quality, the 1DX has advantages in faster focusing and slightly better low light performance. Machine-wise, the 1DX is superior, I don't think there's a question about that. I guess many people don't think that these minor advantages are worth 2x the money. Seems the 5D3's silent shutter is the biggest advantage. If the 1DX had a silent mode AND dropped in price, would people still prefer the 5D3? I'm curious.



There are some that prefer a smaller body for certain applications. Weight, gimbal mounting, and mounting to another optical instrument such as microscope or telescope. Often when I am using my 600 f4 on my Wimbley I will remove the grip so I have more verticle reach. I would buy a 1dx if I could justify the added features but I still think in too many applications I would still have to use my 5d3 so it's not on my GAS list yet.

We'll see what canon turns up in the next year or two.


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 8, 2014)

I do a number of weddings and events and have used the 5D3 since they were released.
Having the camera in my hand for 16 hours or so at a wedding, the lighter weight is a blessing.

My keeper rate with the 5D3 is around 99%, so I doubt that the better af of the 1D would make much difference to me, but the silent shutter and much lower weight really does make a huge difference to me.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 8, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> I do a number of weddings and events and have used the 5D3 since they were released.
> Having the camera in my hand for 16 hours or so at a wedding, the lighter weight is a blessing.
> 
> My keeper rate with the 5D3 is around 99%, so I doubt that the better af of the 1D would make much difference to me, but the silent shutter and much lower weight really does make a huge difference to me.




+1


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 8, 2014)

lintoni said:


> The issue _was_ your comparing the release cycle of bodies to those of lenses,



The point of that wasn't the cycles, but the accuracy of rumors...which we've already covered.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 8, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > In this instance, it is. A 3 year (approx) cycle on the 5D bodies makes rumours of a new body next year more reasonable than waiting up tp... four... eight years.
> ...



+1 This is what I was thinking too. You can't plan current purchases based on possible future releases unless the current purchase _IS_ the future purchase. In other words, I never planned to buy the 5DII. I bought a 5D and loved it for 3 years+ while waiting for the 5D3 to be released, tested and proven. I bought the 5DIII 6-8 months after it was released and I was still disappointed in the poor low light AF problem. (So much that I exchanged it for a slight improvement, then I soon bought a 6D.) About 6-8 months later Canon released a firmware update that improved the low light AF issue and the 5D3 is a perfect camera now.

So my point is that you should just buy the camera that is available if you need it now. The 5D3 is time tested, proven and all the kinks have pretty much been worked out now. The 5D4 will likely need time to get the kinks out too. So why be part of the testing? Get a 5D3 now and enjoy a great camera. Plus, the 5D3 can be had for a steal now compared to the price it was at when it was released.


----------



## dash2k8 (Dec 8, 2014)

> There are some that prefer a smaller body for certain applications. Weight, gimbal mounting, and mounting to another optical instrument such as microscope or telescope. Often when I am using my 600 f4 on my Wimbley I will remove the grip so I have more verticle reach. I would buy a 1dx if I could justify the added features but I still think in too many applications I would still have to use my 5d3 so it's not on my GAS list yet.
> 
> We'll see what canon turns up in the next year or two.



I myself prefer bigger, heavier bodies (maybe I need help?) for the sturdiness they offer. Light cameras aren't for me, so when I get the 5D3 (thx for the recommendation) I'll definitely be adding a grip.

You're right on the gimbal thing: I have a 7D2 on a gimbal and its lightness helps. I can't imagine putting a 1-body on that thing for extended shooting. There are plenty of advantages of smaller, lighter bodies. My own experiences have made me comfortable with big bodies (1v, 1Ds3).


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 8, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> > There are some that prefer a smaller body for certain applications. Weight, gimbal mounting, and mounting to another optical instrument such as microscope or telescope. Often when I am using my 600 f4 on my Wimbley I will remove the grip so I have more verticle reach. I would buy a 1dx if I could justify the added features but I still think in too many applications I would still have to use my 5d3 so it's not on my GAS list yet.
> >
> > We'll see what canon turns up in the next year or two.
> 
> ...



At least you get a workout! . The other thing I like about the grip is that in a pinch you can put AA batteries in the AA tray and save the day when all of your other rechargeables are drained. It's only happened to me once on a trip where I did not have a way to charge batteries....but the camp store sold AA's so I was back in business for a while.

You will enjoy the 5d3 probobly as much as you would a 1dx.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 8, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> > Often when I am using my 600 f4 on my Wimbley I will remove the grip so I have more verticle reach.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right on the gimbal thing: I have a 7D2 on a gimbal and its lightness helps. I can't imagine putting a 1-body on that thing for extended shooting.



Not sure I get it. I guess it's because of the Wimberley II design? I use a RRS PG-02 LLR side-mount gimbal, as long as I position the 600's barrel over a tripod leg, the body is between the other two legs when going vertically, and I don't think removing a removable grip would matter. 

As for the weight of the body, when the load is properly balanced on the gimbal, the whole rig can be easily moved with a fingertip, whether I have my 1D X or my EOS M behind the 600 II.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 8, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> dash2k8 said:
> 
> 
> > > Often when I am using my 600 f4 on my Wimbley I will remove the grip so I have more verticle reach.
> ...



For a moment I was wondering who shoots tennis matches with 600mm fixed...


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 8, 2014)

tpatana said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dash2k8 said:
> ...



Those who aren't lucky enough to get a press pass.


----------



## dolina (Dec 8, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


It is all about perspective and how tight you want to take the photo.

Sometimes the longer lens positioned further away makes for a better photo than a conventional/predictable/tired angle.


----------



## Lnguyen1203 (Dec 8, 2014)

Late to the party on this thread. I have both 5d3 and 1DX. 1DX has about 1 f stop better ISO than 5D3. For events like wedding and such, 5D3 is much quieter. But you can also put the 1DX in single shot quiet mode. The 5D3 has high speed quiet mode. If I were you, I'd buy the 5D3. Loi


----------



## dolina (Dec 8, 2014)

7D Mark II as silent continous shooting mode + anti-flickering light feature.


----------



## sanj (Dec 9, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



thank you both!!


----------



## sanj (Dec 9, 2014)

Lnguyen1203 said:


> Late to the party on this thread. I have both 5d3 and 1DX. 1DX has about 1 f stop better ISO than 5D3. For events like wedding and such, 5D3 is much quieter. But you can also put the 1DX in single shot quiet mode. The 5D3 has high speed quiet mode. If I were you, I'd buy the 5D3. Loi



Nooooooo.

AND have you tried the single shot quiet mode in 1dx? I doubt.

But yeah 5d3 will work for him just fine.


----------



## Besisika (Dec 9, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> > In good light for slow or non moving subjects, the IQ is about the same. Don't get fooled into thinking anything different.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've already established that. My overall message was that with similar final output quality, the 1DX has advantages in faster focusing and slightly better low light performance. Machine-wise, the 1DX is superior, I don't think there's a question about that. I guess many people don't think that these minor advantages are worth 2x the money. Seems the 5D3's silent shutter is the biggest advantage. If the 1DX had a silent mode AND dropped in price, would people still prefer the 5D3? I'm curious.


People choose whatever they want to choose based on whatever reason they want. If you buy things based on statistics you would be lost. You have to take your decision based on your need. But I think you know that.
Many people on this planet will choose their iPhone over a DSLR, which doesn't mean you should choose a tablet as well.
I had a t1i and stopped using it when I bought the 5D MK III, which I stopped using as well when I bought the 1DX.
The 5D III has 3 advantages over the 1DX
Silent shooting, ML and size.
1 - Size: really?
2 - ML: unless you specialize in something that can be done with it only, you won't miss it. The majority of what it does I prefer doing on hardware when needed. It hurt me not to have it on the 1DX when I read the fuss about it, but I tried it on the 5D III and never used it ever again. Don't need it one bit, but as I said it is up to your using.
3 - Silent shooting: I have never met any priest telling me to stop shooting because my camera is too loud. It is in the state of mind - you simply want to be nicer.
You usually shoot from the back and when it is time to go to the front they know you are a photographer and since you already introduced yourself and asked nicely for a permission you are OK. Most of them hate seeing you walking all over the place like an idiot or using your flash when not supposed to.
The only time, I really need the silent shooting is when shooting a goalball, a game for the blind people (sorry if there is a politically correct way to say it). They rely on their hearing to catch the ball and yes, any noise is a disturbance.

If money is important, buy the 5D III. 
If you specialize in something and the 5D III can do it and you are sure you won't expand your interest; be my guest buy the 5D III and stop listening to others; it's your life - your decision.

But if it is not, I see no reason what so ever for you to go with 5D III. Reading a paper about them, without extensively using both, won't help.
For my need, that is not a camera. I have the same filling for it, like I had for my T1i when I used a full frame for the first time. It is my back up, it is my video camera, and I cannot live without it, but if Santa buys me another 1DX I will ask him to take the 5D III to another kid.
Let me put it this way, if you have met Godzilla; size matters. Among other things, your lenses will tell you.
My only trouble with 1DX is its price, because it hurts.


----------

